# Greek bailout



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It is a slow day in a little Greek village. The rain is beating down
and the streets are deserted. Times are tough, everybody is in debt and
everybody lives on credit. On this particular day a rich German tourist
is driving through the village, stops at the local hotel and lays a 100
Euro note on the desk, telling the hotel owner he wants to inspect the rooms
upstairs in order to pick one to spend the night. The owner gives him
some keys and, as soon as the visitor has walked upstairs, the hotelier grabs
the 100 Euro note and runs next door to pay his debt to the butcher. The
butcher takes the 100 Euro note and runs down the street to repay his
debt to the pig farmer. The pig farmer takes the 100 Euro note and heads off
to pay his bill at the supplier of feed and fuel. The guy at the Farmers'
Co-op takes the 100 Euro note and runs to pay his drinks bill at the
taverna. The publican slips the money along to the local prostitute
drinking at the bar, who has also been facing hard times and has had to
offer him "services" on credit. The hooker then rushes to the hotel and
pays off her room bill to the hotel owner with the 100 Euro note. The
hotel proprietor then places the 100 Euro note back on the counter so the rich
traveller will not suspect anything. At that moment the traveller comes
down the stairs, picks up the 100 Euro note, states that the rooms are
not satisfactory, pockets the money and leaves town. No one produced
anything. No one earned anything. However, the whole village is now out of debt
and looking to the future with a lot more optimism. And that, Ladies and
Gentlemen, is how the bailout package work


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Very good!
But this is my favourite....

Hans, a middle-aged German tourist on his first visit to Orlando, 
Florida, finds the red light district and enters a large brothel. The 
madam asks him to be seated and sends over a young lady to entertain 
him.

... They sit and talk, frolic a little, giggle a bit, drink a bit, and she 
sits on his lap. He whispers in her ear and she gasps and runs away! 
Seeing this, the madam sends over a more experienced lady to entertain 
the gentleman.

They sit and talk, frolic a little, giggle a bit, drink a bit, and she 
sits on his lap. He whispers in her ear, and she too screams, "No!" and 
walks quickly away.

The madam is surprised that this ordinary looking man has asked for 
something so outrageous that her two girls will have nothing to do with 
him. She decides that only her most experienced lady, Lola, will do. 
Lola has never said no, and it's not likely anything would surprise 
her. So the madam sends her over to Hans. The sit and talk, frolic a 
little, giggle a bit, drink a bit, and she sits on his lap. He whispers 
in her ear and she screams, "NO WAY, BUDDY!" and smacks him as hard as 
she can and leaves.

Madam is by now absolutely intrigued, having seen nothing like this in 
all her years of operating a brothel. She hasn't done the bedroom work 
herself for a long time, but she's sure she has said yes to everything 
a man could possibly ask for. She just has to find out what this man 
wants that has made her girls so angry. Besides she sees a chance to 
teach her employees a lesson.

So she goes over to Hans and says that she's the best in the house and 
is available. She sits and talks with him. They frolic, giggle, drink 
and then she sits in his lap.

Hans leans forwards and whispers in her ear, "Can I pay in Euros?"


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I read yesterday that Germany has already made 10 billion euros profit off the Greek crisis but I don't know how that figure was arrived at. It certainly doesn't surprise me - we wouldn't be having this crisis if it weren't benefiting someone....


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I can believe that. The economy here is booming, most of it is exports due to the cheap EUR. Audi just announced that they never sold more cars than last year. A lot of companies are just crying out for skilled staff. Strange situation but how long can it go on? that elastic is stretching and stretching and I think it's going to snap soon!


----------

